# help, cellink BTA 6030 driver (bluetooth adaptor)



## constanttweaker (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been given a Cellink BTA 6030 Bluetooth Adaptor but do not have the drivers. I have been to the Cellink website and every driver I have down-loaded from them did not come through properly. I have searched the net but have been unable to find another site with this driver. Any help would be greatly appreciated
   cheers


----------



## constanttweaker (Jun 20, 2006)

*solved it myself*

anyone else has this problem, bit-torrent widcomm bluetooth driver, download, then go to this link and follow instructions http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?ForumId=8&TopicId=2200 to install and set-up.
  that simple, 
     ken


----------



## AceFactor (Jun 22, 2006)

If you have XP SP2, shouldn't it already have the BlueTooth drivers incorporated in its in-built driver pack?

-Adam


----------



## arevut (Apr 6, 2007)

*constanttweaker*, may You give an address of their official site?
I have a same problem, but have no any wrapper, where it is.
Thanx, anyway.


----------

